# Stud/adaptor Where Can I Find Them Cheap?



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2017)

I've seen these before for cheap, but now I can't find them. Anyone have a suggestion? I've seen them called different things. This one is a spigot adaptor. All over ebay but haven't found any that aren't shipping from china.

5/8" Spigot stud Adapter with 1/4" & 3/8" Female screw | eBay


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2017)

$1.50 each is cheap. I have not seen any that are really,really,really,really cheap. A lot of products made of brass have gone up hugely in price over the last few years, due to metal prices. Brass lure bodies, brass cartridge casings, brass spinner and spoon blanks, all of those have seen huge price hikes compared to what they used to be priced at even a few years ago.

FlashZebra dot com has a good page for people who are not familiar with the multiple types of spigots/adapters that exist.FlashZebra.com: Umbrella Adapters, Flash Brackets, Flash Stands, Clamps & Spigots

They are at $4.00 each, plus shipping at FlashZebra. I am going to say that the majority of these low-demand devices are coming out of China these days. I bet even Manfroto sources theirs from China.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2017)

@Derrel  I'll check them out. The ones from china are cheap but I haven't had good success with the orders from there. Seem to take forever


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2017)

If you want cheap, it's fleabay.  If you are willing to spend a bit more than, B&H, Adorama, or any other big gear house.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah...I've heard they come to the USA on _*a slow boat from China*_, as the old expression goes!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2017)

Alternatively, it's a good excuse to buy a lathe... make 'em yourself.  That's why I have a few hundred!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Alternatively, it's a good excuse to buy a lathe... make 'em yourself.  That's why I have a few hundred!



You laugh, but I have the equipment, just didn't have the stock.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively, it's a good excuse to buy a lathe... make 'em yourself.  That's why I have a few hundred!
> ...


2' of 5/8 6061 should be easy to come by....


----------



## WayneF (Mar 27, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I've seen these before for cheap, but now I can't find them. Anyone have a suggestion? I've seen them called different things. This one is a spigot adaptor. All over ebay but haven't found any that aren't shipping from china.



Not that cheap, but it is the set of two of them

Smith-Victor 580 Steel Adapter with 1/4" and 661205 B&H


----------



## qmr55 (Mar 27, 2017)

China cheap ebay stuff takes forever because they wait to fill a shipping container before sending


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 27, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> China cheap ebay stuff takes forever



Yup, have an order now that's been forever on delivery. If it's not here by tomorrow, I'll have to file a claim.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> qmr55 said:
> 
> 
> > China cheap ebay stuff takes forever
> ...



It's Trumps fault.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 28, 2017)

Build what you need.  Amazon.com: XCSOURCE 5x 1/4" 3/8" Tripod Mount Screw Convert Adapter Flash Light Stand Spigot LF601: Camera & Photo

Fairly cheap: Amazon.com : Neewer 2 Pieces Standard 1/4 to 3/8 inch Metal Male Convertor Threaded Screw Adapter Spigot Stud for Studio Light Stand, Hotshoe/Coldshoe Adapter, Ball Head, Wireless Flash Receiver, Trigger : Camera & Photo


----------

